# Masters fresh graduate looking for a Job



## spectre85 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi all,

I have recently graduated from Masters of International Business. I did a bachelors in Electronic & Communications Engineering. I am looking for a job in KL. I have been using job sites such as Jobstreet and Monster. I though by posting my interest in one of these forums I might have some luck. Please let me know if any of you can help me with my search. Thanks!


----------

